# Pdi Update



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just an update for all of you who've been helping us out so far -









Feeling a bit like we were going in for the open-book test, armed with our checklists and all of YOUR advice, we did all of the non-system PDI this past Sat.

Thanks to all of you, we went into it with great confidence that we really did know what to look for and, better yet, how to look for it. But I never was good at tests so was still a bit nervous about applying my new found knowledge. Long & the short of it - Baby OB aced the test!









The TT only came off the manufacture line 10/13 and has been on our dealer's lot since 10/19 - with a "SOLD" sign - - - so no shoppers ripping out the hinges or slamming the doors. We weren't expecting any real problems but, as always, prep'd for the worst. Also figured that the weather was in our favor....its been raining (BIG rain) in NH solid for 2 weeks (total 4 hrs w/out rain) - its had plenty of time to leak! Just to cap it all off, we actually had a NorEaster this Sat. That means BIG RAIN with even BIGGER wind. But Baby OB (now known as "Puff") was tight as a drum ! NOT A SPEC OF WATER INSIDE!







Very few punch-list items at all and even those were cosmetic & all should be fixed by next Sat. when we do the Systems PDI and (presumably) take delivery. Needless to say - we were VERY happy























Will let you know how the final exam goes. Actually - be listening to the North ~2:00EST Sat. - you should be hearing the champaign corks right about then !!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads Wolfwood,








I know how you feel. Me and DW love ours. After we picked it up, we decided to spend a weekend in it. It was great.







If anybody is ever down around Panama City Beach I can tell you where to stay and that is at TopSail State Park about halfway between PC Beach and Destin. It is rated the best RV park in the whole US. Happy camping.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> be listening to the North ~2:00EST Sat


I'm all ears! Good luck.









Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wolfwood, Congratulations to you and to Puff! So far, so good! Welcome to Outbackers.com and enjoy! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on Puff only a couple more days to go









Don


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Wolfwood,

WAY TO GO! Now it's time to winterize









Hope you enjoy your TT...I know you'll enjoy your hitch!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Wolf, glad to hear it is going well, welcome to the club!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!
















Naming your TT.... I like it....I have never thought of it...

Has anyone else named their TT or 5'er??

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never really thought of giving ours a name.
Don't know if I even will.









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

So, you're going camping this weekend - right?









Congratulations!







I know how exciting it is. Feels good to be "official," doesn't it? Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. action

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For all of you with 2-legged kids - just be sure to let them know that (as our plate bracket already reads) * Puff Lives!!! * The plate, itself, will be *M-DRGN* .

As for naming - wish we were the 1st but "Larry the Outback" (ED) got it done first. Thor - why don't you open a poll to see if others have done this and, if so, what's the name. Could be fun.

ACCCHHHH - 2 DAYS!! I need sleep!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfwood,

Glad to hear your PDI is going so well!








It sounds like you have had the perfect environment to chek it out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> It sounds like you have had the perfect environment to chek it out!
> [snapback]60766[/snapback]​


yeah - for land-locked ducks (ah, but that bright stuff is coming out of the sky again! sunny and they're forcasting 60* for Sunday. I'm thinking that'll be a good time to install the H/A and







well, then I'll just have to take it for a test run







"Yeah - really - I got that suggestion from Outbackers.com and, well, you know how helpfull they've been already!







No reason to stop listening now ...... See ya'!







Back in a few .... "


----------

